

Nearly 25% of 'people' viewing online video ads are robots used by fraudsters - casca
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/dec/09/online-ads-robot-fraudsters

======
jmnicolas
This is even worst than lost money for big companies : it makes it look like
that people actually watch the ads, reinforcing the fallacy that we need more
ads to make more money.

